# Static Is For Television - Bagged TT Roadster Content



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Setup:

- Viair 380cc
- Air Lift XL fronts
- Bagyard rears 
- Air Lift Autopilot Digital Management 
- 3 Gallon tank

All done by SoCal Stance shop http://www.facebook.com/SoCalStanceShop who I have nothing but GREAT things to say about. 














































Next: 
Roll fenders, space wheels, refinish wheels, buy shorter rear shocks to go lower :thumbup::beer::thumbup:

Photo Credit : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dom-Gianco-Photography/252282474783953


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looks great!!:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

damn.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks great! Def gives me some motivation. And koni adj rear shocks ftw.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

DUDE COME ON your car was already gorgeous now its just pure lust. as always - one of the best looking tts out there. i think its time to change the wheel color again too


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

sickkk! how much more do you enjoy looking at your car now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You seemed to have scraped your bumper. At least that will be a thing of the past:laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> damn.


:laugh:



looks awesome and welcome to the club  :thumbup:

edit: just noticed it looks like the rear is being held up... i'm tucking a good part of my 18x10 wheel in the rear. what's your rear setup and pics of the managment


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks Great! :thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

aTTenzione said:


> DUDE COME ON your car was already gorgeous now its just pure lust. as always - one of the best looking tts out there. i think its time to change the wheel color again too


haha I actually am gonna refinish them, won't be a bright color but should be pretty awesome 



murTTer said:


> Looks great! Def gives me some motivation. And koni adj rear shocks ftw.


Thanks, yeah I need to get a set! 



bklnstunt718 said:


> sickkk! how much more do you enjoy looking at your car now


I break my own neck with it :laugh:



PLAYED TT said:


> You seemed to have scraped your bumper. At least that will be a thing of the past:laugh:


Yeah the scrape on the side was actually from a kids skateboard. I shoot for a local skateshop and was at a demo and a damn kid was skating in the parking lot and hit my sh*t lol



trixx said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rear setup is bagyard rears with the shocks from my H&R coils, so I think bilsteins. Management is from Air lift. So once I get shorter shocks I should be sitting even better. 



ILLA NOIZ said:


> Looks Great! :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

how do you keep your headlights sooo clean! good job!?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

bklnstunt718 said:


> how do you keep your headlights sooo clean! good job!?


Insurance :laugh:

When I was in my accident I made them buy me new ones. My old ones weren't "too" bad compared to some I've seen but the ones on now are only 4 months old lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lucky


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

That looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet 

Charlie


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

M-Power M3 you have a PM... buy the way looks tits! opcorn: i want more pics...


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

interested to see how everything is mounted, pics of managment and placement?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

6T1 said:


> interested to see how everything is mounted, pics of managment and placement?


x2
Last roadster on air had errythang hidden. Interested to see ic:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Added two pics in the first post, everything is easy to get to :thumbup:


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

swick 

good job


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Word. Thanks!


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

I should have gotten a roadster


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Well since nothing was hiding, why didn't you put your valves and compressor up by the tank and keep your spare? Also are you only valves for front and back not individual corners? If that's the case I would buy a spare valve block and compressor for back up. Hope you didn't pay much for that install.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey hope your likin the ride dude. Glad I got the chance to bag your ride. I am buying a TT now because of your damn car being in my possession for a few days.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

He has control of each corner individually. I kept the tank the way it is so he can pull and drain it. I hate seeing any other parts so I mounted them in the well where his non existent spare was. Not sure what he paid for the install it's just nice to know it was installed by me.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Im confused, are you doing all socal stance installs? (i thought Brandon did them) I can understand hiding the stuff, figured it woulda been hiding behind a panel cover or something and a spare if he had it kept. Just seems like with a car with not much room to begin with, wasn't used very efficiently. But if thats what the customer wants. This is Rene by the way Jesse :heart:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Hey hope your likin the ride dude. Glad I got the chance to bag your ride. I am buying a TT now because of your damn car being in my possession for a few days.


you were at h2o right?

i was taking a peak at the new rear TT/R32 bag you had at the booth... looked interesting.
[email protected] who did my rear install and has been a huge help all around loves my TT (at least that's what he says ), they suit air ride perfectly

when i'm ready to replace the AH1s in the rear, i'd love to try out those new rear bags as long as they'll let me set as low as i can get now


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey trixx I was gonna ask ya where you got the all red tail lights at? I'd like to get rid of mine so I don't have the reverse light stanging out like a swore thumb!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

6T1 said:


> Im confused, are you doing all socal stance installs? (i thought Brandon did them)


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Is that what Brandon told you or just an assumption?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Rene, I had a plan on sticking it all in the cubbyhole in the back instead of the spare tire well. I would have had to do some cutting to get everything to slide back in right and I refuse to do that. So the spare tire was next. I could have mounted he tank but it just isn't worth it since it sits so well where it's at with pressure. 

No I don't do all of so cals installs. I'm not sure who else does them, I just do them when it's needed ASAP. 


Yeppers I was at h2oi. The r looks sick in the kit. The rear will go a good bit lower with shorter rear shocks and tires that fit. I'll have a set on the TT once they are released.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

SoloGLI said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Is that what Brandon told you or just an assumption?


 It was just an assumption. 




JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Hey Rene, I had a plan on sticking it all in the cubbyhole in the back instead of the spare tire well. I would have had to do some cutting to get everything to slide back in right and I refuse to do that. So the spare tire was next. I could have mounted he tank but it just isn't worth it since it sits so well where it's at with pressure.
> 
> No I don't do all of so cals installs. I'm not sure who else does them, I just do them when it's needed ASAP.
> 
> ...


Gotcha well I had mentioned to Brandon that i could give some tips from my install but, it was never acknowledged. But if you need any help let me know I can give you some tips from what i went through installing the stuff in my car. If you want :heart:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I never run a spare in any car I've owned since I have AAA and rarely go out of town anyways with this car (I have a w202 for long drives). 

The reasoning behind this install and me running the bagyard rears was because I wanted everything to be completely bolt on and reversible. Cutting up the rear deck was not an option for me as well as cutting the rear spring nipple, etc. 

Jesse thanks again for everything and I love that you picked up a TT! Especially a 3.2, I'm jealous :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Just stunning...wow


----------

